
The Presidency Is Too Big for One Person - robg
http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2010/09/broken-washington-201009?currentPage=all
======
devmonk
That's why he has a staff and a cabinet. Also, there are 3 branches of
government, not just one. Filled with lots and lots of people. And, many
presidents have done just fine up until now. Life's tough. Get over it!

